# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  Mesolithic and Neolithic inhabitants of West-Europe

## Haganus

If I am correct, the first inhabitants of West-Europe, Netherlands and
Germany) came from southwest France (Upperpalaeolithic culture).
They were hunters. From about 10.000 BC till 5000 BC they lived there as
Mesolithic hunters there.

About 5000 BC the neolithic farmed arrived in West-Europe. It seems
that there did not exist an ununterrupted settlementof the ancient 
Mesolithic population. What has been happened with the inhabitants from the Mesolithic age? Remember Coon who went into raptures about the Bruenn/Aurignac red haired men in Ireland and their "cousins" in Norway, Netherlands and Sweden.

Another question is Corded Culture. According to Wikipedia the Corded
Culture arose in West-Europe not by immigrants, but by adoption and
acculturation. But the history of hapogroups gives us other information.

----------


## Maciamo

Most likely, the Mesolithic people were absorbed by the Neolithic farmers. Mesolithic mtDNA haplogroups (such as H1, H3, V or U5) survive in greater percentage than Y-DNA ones (I2). This suggests that male Neolithic farmers (E, J, T) took wives among the indigenous population.

----------


## Semitic Duwa

What about female neolithic farmers?

What was their role in Europe?

----------

